# Feat that works around undead immunity to sneak attacks



## Psychotic Jim (Oct 14, 2009)

I've started a new 3.5 campaign soon and one of the players has expressed an interest in having his sneak attacks affect undead.  I seem to recall a feat in either 3.0 or 3.5 that allowed a rogue's sneak attack to affect undead.  Does anybody recall what this feat was and where it was located?


----------



## Runestar (Oct 14, 2009)

It is an alternate class feature in dungeonscape, IIRC. You give up a bit of trap sense to be able to deal 1/2 SA damage to undead.

There is also a spell which does this (gravestrike?), so your rogue could try to procure a wand and UMD it during combat.


----------



## 1auxy (Oct 14, 2009)

I believe it is in Dungeonscape also. It is an alternative class feature called Penetrating Strike.


----------



## Shin Okada (Oct 14, 2009)

Not a feat, but Grave Strike spell (Spell Compendium, Cleric 1/Paladin 1) allows a rogue to make sneak attack on undead creatures. So, his rogue may either multiclass into Cleric or Paladin, or, buy a wand and use it via Use Magic Device skill.

There are similar spells against constructs (Golem Strike : Sorcerer 1/Wizard 1) & plants (Vine Strike : Druid 1/Ranger 1).

Also, he may be interested in a prestige class called Skullclan Hunter, which is undead slayer rogue.


----------



## Thurbane (Oct 14, 2009)

There's also the Greater Truedeath weapon crystal (MIC p.66).


----------



## Runestar (Oct 14, 2009)

1auxy said:


> I believe it is in Dungeonscape also. It is an alternative class feature called Penetrating Strike.



I think you are right. Post edited to reflect correct source.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Oct 14, 2009)

Shin Okada said:


> Not a feat, but Grave Strike spell (Spell Compendium, Cleric 1/Paladin 1) allows a rogue to make sneak attack on undead creatures. So, his rogue may either multiclass into Cleric or Paladin, or, buy a wand and use it via Use Magic Device skill.
> 
> There are similar spells against constructs (Golem Strike : Sorcerer 1/Wizard 1) & plants (Vine Strike : Druid 1/Ranger 1).
> 
> Also, he may be interested in a prestige class called Skullclan Hunter, which is undead slayer rogue.




There is also a magic item that allows one to make use of Grave Strike - something like Bracers of Grave Strike or similar from the Magic Item Compendium.  _Edited to add: Deathstrike Bracers, MIC, pg 93.  Allows you to either crit or sneak attack undead, constructs, oozes and plants._


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 14, 2009)

Razing Strike is a feat from Complete Adventurer, IIRC, that basically does SA damage to undead plus some extra, if you sacrifice a divine spell slot to activate the feat.  Requires sneak attack and 5th-level caster.


----------



## pawsplay (Oct 14, 2009)

There's always Improved Rule. It can be found in the Pathfinder Core Rulebook. 

Otherwise, I'd suggest investing in a +1 bane (undead) morningstar and a wand of searing light.


----------



## Remathilis (Oct 15, 2009)

The Skullclan Hunter PrC (Miniature's Handbook) grants this ability as well. 

Penetrating Strike Alt Class feature is in Complete Champion, Dungeonscape, and Expedition to Castle Ravenloft.

There is also a weapon enchantment called a Ghost Strike Weapon that allows SA against incorporeal foes. It requires Ghost Touch first. Its in Libris Mortis and Magic Item Compendium.


----------



## Noah Crowner (Jun 29, 2017)

This is one feat that I'm interested in. Im goint 6 lvls ranger, 5 levels Tempest, and the rest into assassin. Ill be a 5th level caster with the assassin class, but not the ranger class which gives me divine spells. Do you know if i could still sacrifice divine spells from my ranger class even if I only have 3 caster levels with it?

RAZING STRIKE
You have mastered the art of delivering precise strikes
against nonliving creatures while channeling spell
energy through your melee attacks.
Prerequisite: Sneak attack, caster level 5th.
Benefit: To activate this feat, you must sacrifice one of
your daily allotment of spells (minimum spell level 1st).
Doing this is a swift action that doesn’t provoke attacks
of opportunity.
 In exchange, you gain an insight bonus on your melee
attack rolls and damage rolls for 1 round. The bonus on
attack rolls equals the level of the spell sacrificed. The
bonus on damage rolls is 1d6 points per level of the spell
sacrificed, plus any extra damage based on your sneak
attack ability.
 These bonuses apply against only one type of creature,
depending on the type of spell sacrificed. If you sacrifice
an arcane spell, they apply against constructs; if the
sacrificed spell is divine, the bonuses apply against
undead.
Example: A 5th-level wizard/1st-level rogue activates
this feat, sacrificing a prepared web spell. She gains
a +2 insight bonus on her melee attack rolls against
constructs for 1 round, and also adds 3d6 points of
damage to successful attacks against constructs during
that round (2d6 for the 2nd-level spell, plus 1d6 for her
sneak attack damage).
 This feat does not allow you to deliver critical hits or
sneak attacks against constructs or undead.


----------

